# will ABF pistons work in an ABA block?



## kmalonejr (Jan 6, 2005)

Im planning to build a high comp. aba block for my Digi 2 head, and dont know if there is a difference between aba and abf (*16v) pistons
thanks
-Kevin


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: will ABF pistons work in an ABA block? (kmalonejr)*

That should work, the ABF pistons fit in the ABA block, the pin size compression height and diameter are all the same. The ABA pistons are dished and the ABF's are flat topped so you'll end up with a compression ratio somewhere in the neighbourhood of 13:1. Set-up properly with well ported head, an aggressive cam, racing fuel etc., it should make for a fairly potent racing engine provided you can find the right digi2 chip to pull it all together.


----------



## kmalonejr (Jan 6, 2005)

so stock abf pistons should give me 13:1? I was looking at these,
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=6
I guess thats Unnecessary


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (kmalonejr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmalonejr* »_so stock abf pistons should give me 13:1?

That's right, you don't need those Bildon pistons, they'd give you a compression ratio somewhere near 16:1


----------



## kmalonejr (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks for the help, now to find some abf pistons...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (kmalonejr)*

The pistons are easy, Wiseco, JE, Ross or any one of the other popular pistons manufacturers will be happy to make a set to your exact specifications and for considerably less money than those pistons from Bildon.


----------



## lamarchambers (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: will ABF pistons work in an ABA block? (kmalonejr)*

HOLD ON HERE! the ABA piston has a pin bore of 21mm and the 2.0/16 valve has a 20mm bore and the piston heigth is 1mm shorter than the ABA. i have the parts for this swap just out of the machine shop that i need to sell cheep or trade for a diesel. Lamar 770-227-7860


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: will ABF pistons work in an ABA block? (lamarchambers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lamarchambers* »_HOLD ON HERE! the ABA piston has a pin bore of 21mm and the 2.0/16 valve has a 20mm bore and the piston heigth is 1mm shorter than the ABA. 

That true of the 2.0L-16v engine we got here in North America, but he asked specifically about the ABF, that's the European Mk3 2.0L-16v which was based on the same 236mm tall block as the 8v ABA, it uses the same 159mm long rods with 21mm pins and pistons with the same pin height as the ABA, so those piston will drop right into an ABA block.
BTW, what parts specifically do you have? I might be interested. I'm thinking about getting 83.0 or 83.5mm pistons for an ABA block that would give me about an 11.0:1 compression ratio under a 2.0L-16v head.




_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 9:13 AM 7-2-2006_


----------



## lamarchambers (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: will ABF pistons work in an ABA block? (ABA Scirocco)*

thanks for setting me straight on that. what else is different on those engines? thanks Lamar


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: will ABF pistons work in an ABA block? (lamarchambers)*

The fuel systme is completely different, the ABF is Bosch EFI of some description. Also, the ABF head has some subtle differences as compared to the 9A head, the most obvious being the valves, the ABF uses valves with triple groove retainers just like the ABA and VR6 whereas the 9A uses single groove retainers, the cams are different too, beyond that I'm not sure.


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 6:42 PM 7-2-2006_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: will ABF pistons work in an ABA block? (lamarchambers)*

Digi 3.1 and 3.2, both of which are fuel injected and use a MAP sensor. ABF's have a larger than 50mm runner manifold, an obd 1 VR6 style TB. a fuel rail with side feed injectors. Longer duration cams for more torque. Tall ABA type block for smoother power. they made 150hp stock. They used a G60 like 02A transmission, 5 lug plus suspension with smaller non VR6 hub/axle splines. The holy grail of 16v's for us in the US.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

I was under the impression that the only difference between camshafts (compared to the 9A) was the intake cam profile, which is commonly referred to as the euro intake cam (think its 264* duration and higher lift). Exhaust camshaft between the two heads were the same was my understanding.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (abawp)*

The intake cam and 50mm manifold were the only differenece between the euro 1.8 16v (KR) engine and the PL. also the KR had no cat on it so it made 139 hp or so. that was only the early 16v's, later they had the same PL's and 9A's. The ABF was the 16v in the Mk3 GTI's.


----------

